# Rainie Falls main chute at 3000, Rogue River



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

That's sweet! I've wanted to run Rainie for several years now, but haven't yet been with the right group to do it. I'm usually on the Rogue with families and/or ladies who prefer not to flip in the middle of a HUGE hole


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Did you go for a birthday party? A friend left on the 13th also.


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice line! Oh how I miss the Rogue River!


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Mattchu said:


> Did you go for a birthday party? A friend left on the 13th also.


No. I went with a group that goes each year on the weekend just prior to permit season. They have had running reservations at the same couple lodges since permitting on the Rogue started way back whenever - 1980ish? I was invited in 2013 and have been going ever since.

Seems like someone in the group had a birthday but the trip wasn't for a birthday party.


----------

